# post your pellet stash pics!!



## Cooper (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys i have run out of space and was lookong for some outside homemade sheds or just some ideas please post pics!!


----------



## JHASS (Nov 24, 2011)

I keep mine in the 30X60 detached garage and still have to make space for mine.


----------



## Indiana (Nov 24, 2011)

4 Tons in the Garage. 2 AWF and 2 Green Team


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a 7x7 rubbermaid shed.  Holds at least 4 ton.  Had it since the summer and have had no water issues.


----------



## Cranky64 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have stacks everywhere so I would need quite a few photos!


----------



## Cooper (Nov 24, 2011)

Great pics Keep them coming
Thats one hell of a pile indy!


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 24, 2011)

I keep mine in the "shed" portion of the barn.


----------



## Cranky64 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok here you go..


----------



## Indiana (Nov 24, 2011)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Great pics Keep them coming
> Thats one hell of a pile indy!


My non-pellet friends call it "The Bunker"


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 24, 2011)

in b4 the guy w/ 22 tons posts. 









....................................................................................................................^^^30 bags left on the front porch.


----------



## Glosta (Nov 24, 2011)

Coop - I built this mini pellet storage unit 2 years ago with a wooden pallet as the base, 2 x 4's at the corners,  plywood for sides and roof substrat,  finished with ice and water shield and asphalt shingles.

It holds 1 ton of pellets and I keep it under my deck, with a tarp inside for added protection.   The deck provides great snow and rain protection, but I pitched the roof on the storage unti just to keep water from accumulating.    

Rich


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 24, 2011)

Posted before...But I love lookin' at stacks of pellets...So...

Garage:






Inside:






If I ever find an incredible deal, They will be stored here:


----------



## Cooper (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice job glosta!
I need something like that!


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 24, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> No picking on my Idol !


lol!
i'm just jealous and lashing out.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 24, 2011)

:coolsmile: Here ya go.


----------



## imacman (Nov 24, 2011)

In addition to what's in the pics below, there is about 1/2 ton of Lowe's Northern pellets, and 2 tons of CleanFire's out in the pellet shed.


----------



## helismash (Nov 25, 2011)

Since this is my first year burning pellets, this is my firrst pellet stash. 
3 tons and I'm going to hump home another 2 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2011)

Little over 2 ton in garage. Had all 9 in the basement. But brought 1 up and then traded a misc ton of mine for a ton of Somersets from my buddy. 

Then gave about 10 bags to my Father when I installed his stove.

Last 3 photos are basement. 1 pic is looking in the room, 2nd is looking to the right (about 5 ton) and last pic is looking to left from inside door (almost 1.5 t) about 15 bags of Easy Heats and a few bags of AWF's in a closet upstairs.


----------



## xraycer (Nov 25, 2011)

Planning to get a shed next year, but for now these places will have to do. Planning another ton soon for under that deck.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 25, 2011)

If they are in sealed plastic bags why do you guys have to store it indoors?

My Dad keeps telling me I should cord my firewood in the garage so I don't have to go out in the backyard to get it.  Never mind that, garage is already small enough as is!  (24x26)


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> If they are in sealed plastic bags why do you guys have to store it indoors?
> 
> My Dad keeps telling me I should cord my firewood in the garage so I don't have to go out in the backyard to get it.  Never mind that, garage is already small enough as is!  (24x26)



All bags of pellets are perforated and have holes throughout them. If left on the pallet in the factory wrapping, they can be left outside.

Water will turn a ton of pellets into a LARGE pile of sawdust very quick.


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's my stash. I'll pick up a few more bags tomorrow. Usually get 3 at a time. No need to fill up my basement with pellets. What would I do with all my motorcycles?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 25, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> NATE379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure the bags are perforated...All I see are indentations from being stacked on top of each other.  If they were perforated, I would think the fines would find a way out of the holes and make a mess!!

Anyway, Impress pellet stash Dexter!!


----------



## Cooper (Nov 25, 2011)

Water and pellets dont mix, keep them dry !!
Most if not all bags have small holes some are actually bigger than others, plus pellets poke holes as they are stacked onto pallets


----------



## titanracer (Nov 25, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> If they are in sealed plastic bags why do you guys have to store it indoors?
> 
> My Dad keeps telling me I should cord my firewood in the garage so I don't have to go out in the backyard to get it.  Never mind that, garage is already small enough as is!  (24x26)



I don't know if there is any truth to this or not because I have to hand unload mine from truck or trailer to inside my garage. But somebody told me from past experience, if you let them in there plastic wrap, outside, for more then 1 season, they will draw condensation under the plastic & your pellets will get wet.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2011)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all have small holes to let the air escape the bag for stacking (let the air out). . You may not see them. But they are there. This is where water infiltrates the bag and attacks the pellets.


----------



## 76brian (Nov 25, 2011)

DBCOOPER said:
			
		

> Here's my stash. I'll pick up a few more bags tomorrow. Usually get 3 at a time. No need to fill up my basement with pellets. What would I do with all my motorcycles?



I guess if it's because of motorcycles, it can be forgiven 

My stash went from out here:






To in here:





...and I have JUST enough room for my bike on the left side of that pic... (bike is still outside underneath a cover and about 6" of snow  This makes me sad.)


----------



## Xena (Nov 25, 2011)

Not that it's going to help u with storage ideas but anyway...
Bike and a bit over 2 1/2 tons of pellets live happily together in my garage.





A little over a ton stashed on the porch as well


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 25, 2011)

Spend a lot more in tires than I do on pellets in a season...


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2011)

DBCOOPER said:
			
		

> Spend a lot more in tires than I do on pellets in a season...




Wow.... Nice Bikes Coop... You aint lyin.. You dont have room.

Got rid of an 07 HD Super Glide this Summer.. Thats an eclectic collection you have. Wish I had more time to ride (ATV's sat all year too). Maybe when the kids are grown and me and mama are retired.


----------



## 76brian (Nov 25, 2011)

Why oh why do you have the poor ZRX hidden way at the back? That should be front and center


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 25, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> Why oh why do you have the poor ZRX hidden way at the back? That should be front and center



Was just rearranging them to do some work on one of the SV's...


----------



## magentaman (Nov 25, 2011)

Spend way more on pellets then bike tires.


----------



## 76brian (Nov 25, 2011)

magentaman said:
			
		

> Spend way more on pellets then bike tires.



Darkside!?!?! You're gonna die in a fiery crash, man! What's wrong with you? :lol: I kid. Nice Valky.


----------



## magentaman (Nov 25, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> magentaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I love fire!  :coolgrin:


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 25, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


]]

Makes sense...They do not seem to have air in the bags!!


----------



## kcellwood (Nov 25, 2011)

Keep mine in the basement...


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Nov 26, 2011)

Keepin it close....lol...


----------



## xraycer (Nov 26, 2011)

KINGOFTHENORTH said:
			
		

> Keepin it close....lol...



This won't fly with my wife


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 26, 2011)

xraycer said:
			
		

> KINGOFTHENORTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just gonna say the same thing...She wasn't too happy with me taking over the floor in the coat closet!! But I am man :-/  so I just...Oh no, here she comes, gotta go


----------



## Cooper (Nov 26, 2011)

hahahahah funny F@#$ these broads


----------



## livefreeordie (Nov 26, 2011)

The pictures aren't the best but here's my 5 ton stash.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 26, 2011)

Here ya go just a little stash.


----------



## livefreeordie (Nov 26, 2011)

Well i guess this rookie needs to get more pellets, lol


----------



## SmokeEater (Nov 26, 2011)

These are going to be moved (as soon as I get the gumption) into the house cellar in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dw06 (Nov 26, 2011)

SmokeEater is that ttten tons I see there? What a stash !! :coolsmile:


----------



## SmokeEater (Nov 27, 2011)

It is tttten.


----------



## Cooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Smoke eater what kind of pellets are those??


----------



## jdempsey (Nov 27, 2011)

19 bags short of 4 ton


----------



## SmokeEater (Nov 27, 2011)

Cooper, they're Curran's, 20% softwood, 80% hardwood, from northeastern new york.  I got them delivered for $225 per T.


----------



## roadking88 (Nov 27, 2011)

keep mine in the cellar


----------



## Cooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone know were i can find okies North of boston??
Would like to try them!


----------



## xraycer (Nov 28, 2011)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Anyone know were i can find okies North of boston??
> Would like to try them!



Its not north of Boston, but I found some in Millsbury at Roger's Farm and Garden. $310/1.3T(65 bags). Good price considering the East Coast Lumber in E. Hampstead, NH wants $389.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 28, 2011)

xraycer said:
			
		

> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That is spring time sale price. Grab those pellets NOW!


----------



## ironpony (Nov 28, 2011)

22 tons and counting,


----------



## magentaman (Nov 28, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! When we haul pellets, 22 ton's is a load. about 45 to 46K with pallet and bag weight.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 28, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your calling as a pig is to emulate ironpony not hate him, he is leading by example as so should you.


----------



## Cooper (Nov 29, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> oldmountvernon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very funny!
Everyman should have 5 years worth of pellets in a hanger Lol life is good in this country


----------



## mr cob (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope they don't rot :roll:


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Roger's Farm & Garden in Millbury, MA sells it by the ton. Just ONE ton NOT 1.3.  I called today to double check the price.  Owner said 50 bags=ONE TON.  That $310 doesn't include delivery yet which is based by zone.


----------



## Cooper (Nov 29, 2011)

Bring your wallet!!  :ahhh:


----------



## nailed_nailer (Nov 29, 2011)

Just picked up the second of 4 tons for the year.

This one was Brand New Okanagans from J&S in Berkely, Ma.  $290/ton
These have the new bag around them.  I think I like the old Pine Tree better 
For when it get good and cold.

The first ton was Maine's Choice from TSC last week. $214/ton
For the shoulders, now and in the spring.

Gonna get a ton of Vermont's next week.

---Nailer---


----------



## ironpony (Nov 29, 2011)

mr cob said:
			
		

> Hope they don't rot :roll:




climate controlled warehouse


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 29, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I'm jealous too  Climate controlled warehouse, What have I done wrong to deserve this


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 10, 2012)

Glosta said:
			
		

> Coop - I built this mini pellet storage unit 2 years ago with a wooden pallet as the base, 2 x 4's at the corners,  plywood for sides and roof substrat,  finished with ice and water shield and asphalt shingles.
> 
> It holds 1 ton of pellets and I keep it under my deck, with a tarp inside for added protection.   The deck provides great snow and rain protection, but I pitched the roof on the storage unti just to keep water from accumulating.
> 
> Rich



Nice Unit, Do you cover the front?


----------



## smoke show (Mar 1, 2012)

Now that the seasons winding down, we should post pics of the remaining stash.

I'm not a super hoarder like some, just buy 3-4 tons as needed yearly.

This is all I have left, hoping to not buy more for this season.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 1, 2012)

I like em firm.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

Well.. I added as I ate them. Almost 2 ton used this year (about 2.5-3 cord of wood.to get the 40%-50% reduction).  The stacks in the garage grew. The stacks in the house shrunk. There was a small skid outside the pellet room with Old Dominion, Green Supreme, Natures Junk, Etc that was burned also.

My last ton of Easy Heats, I think I am gonna give to my Father. Thats ALL he has burned this year (other than the random bags I gave him to try).  I still.have them. But his B-day is right around the corner.  Ive prob gave him a half ton to "try".  "Let me TRY some of these kid"?? "Let me TRY some of these kid"?? God Bless him. 

Still have about 5 ton left in the basement and 3 outside (may be 2 soon). Only burned about 10 bags of Somersets so far. Those were all single bags. Have to update the Sig soon.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trade you for some Hamers


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 1, 2012)

Just thinking the other day...Supply is dwindling...Hope I don't have to buy more  We burn constantly no matter what the temp is outside!!  Told the wife it was hot in here last night, she looked at me like I was crazy and said it can't be more than 72 in here..I won the bet, 79 degrees and climbing!!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> .......We burn constantly no matter what the temp is outside!!.........it can't be more than 72 in here..I won the bet, 79 degrees and climbing!!



Whew... I like it hot.. But that would have me sweating. ;-P


----------



## Branson4720 (Mar 1, 2012)

Only burned about 2 tons so far this season......historically low amount.  I did supplement with some Oak/Cherry splits in the woodburner on weekends. Adding to the stash now with some more North Idaho Energy's, 2 tons of Ambiance and planning on possibly adding some Vermonts from Hubbard's Farm in Princeton and more Okie D.F.'s when available and, and, and...... :lol: Left in the stash are 3.5 tons Cubex, 2.5 tons Barefoot, .5 ton Green Team, .5 ton Somersets, .25 ton Okie D.F.'s, 1 ton assorted stuff. So....I stick with the 6+ tons :cheese:


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool Pix guys and gals!
My pellet obsession has been good for my health.
With all the exercise from moving the stash around to make room to hoard more.

And my personal favorite, hmmm more food or more pellets?

I can stand to take off a few more pounds. 
 ;-) 

1D


----------



## Xena (Mar 1, 2012)

What I have left as of today:
Got another ton in the garage and these on the porch.
Only burning Greene Team now.   The Okies will carry
over to next season.


----------



## St_Earl (Mar 24, 2012)

5 ton mwp blend delivered today. 2 ton mwp softies on order. will be here late april.

so this is 6 ton plus 14 bags on hand not only before the first frost. but also before the last frost :D


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 24, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> 5 ton mwp blend delivered today. 2 ton mwp softies on order. will be here late april.
> 
> so this is 6 ton plus 14 bags on hand not only before the first frost. but also before the last frost :D


 
By the powers granted to me I hereby proclaim St_Earl to be a member in good standing of the Pellet Pig Club.

Please add the following to your signature:

Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club OINK OINK  
You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club

Go forth and proclaim your piggishness while rooting in the pellet stacks.


----------



## The Ds (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice   "Helga will be pleased!!"


----------



## Defiant (Mar 24, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> By the powers granted to me I hereby proclaim St_Earl to be a member in good standing of the Pellet Pig Club.
> 
> Please add the following to your signature:
> 
> ...


Here here for the Earl of PIG's


----------



## md2002 (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy Sheet After looking at these pics - I'm ganna need a bigger house!


----------



## Cooper (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy mwp batman!! Do u guys like the mwp blend!!


----------



## VTJake (Apr 1, 2012)

Harman PB 105 / 3 Tons of Turmans. Love'm great heat, low ash! Boiler and pellets protected with domestic sprinkler.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 1, 2012)

VTJake said:


> View attachment 64590
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schweet set-up. How long have you had the furnace (looks brand new) any feed back appreciated.


----------



## VTJake (Apr 1, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Schweet set-up. How long have you had the furnace (looks brand new) any feed back appreciated.


 
Three winters under my belt with it. A couple minor issues but nothing serious that i couldnt take care of in short order. Going to ordering 4 tons more soon. Tank full of dead " t-rex" all set ready to go too. I don't mind spending a coulple extra beans on good pellets, cuts down on the cleanings of the boiler. It's paid for itself it no time.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Apr 1, 2012)

Well
I dont have much in the way of Pellets, but got lots of shells for my two Whits to burn

Here is a Piccy of the last shell run of the year.

We can hold about 9000 pounds of shells in storage, maybe a tad more. all in barrels of various sizes


----------



## Lorne41 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice truck!  I think you could fit half of the Pellet Pigs AND their pellets in the dump body ! Chortle....


----------



## save$ (Apr 1, 2012)

Snowy Rivers said:


> Well
> I dont have much in the way of Pellets, but got lots of shells for my two Whits to burn
> 
> Here is a Piccy of the last shell run of the year.
> ...



Sweat equity paying huge returns for you.


----------



## Val (Apr 2, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> I bought a 7x7 rubbermaid shed. Holds at least 4 ton. Had it since the summer and have had no water issues.


 I have one of these sheds. I love the shed and i would use it for pellets too....but it doesnt seem big enough to hold 4 tons. You must have packed it to the ceiling with no pallets under the bags.


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Apr 2, 2012)

Six Tons of Vermont Wood Pellets .....


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Cooper said:


> Holy mwp batman!! Do u guys like the mwp blend!!


 
Yep! Sure do.



NoMoreOPEC said:


> Six Tons of Vermont Wood Pellets .....


 
Looks like we got another new piggie here! Nice score.

Please add the following to your signature:

"Proud member of the Pellet Pig Club" OINK OINK!
"You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves"-eernest4-Grand Poobah-Pellet Pig Club


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 2, 2012)

Val said:


> I have one of these sheds. I love the shed and i would use it for pellets too....but it doesnt seem big enough to hold 4 tons. You must have packed it to the ceiling with no pallets under the bags.


 
It is an estimate....I am going to order 3 tons this spring which would give me four in there.  I had three tons stacked this summer and had a good amount of room left.  I think I had it 14 or 15 high with 2x4's underneath.


----------

